# Congested Udder?? Help??



## nhomestead (Nov 26, 2013)

Okay, so now we have moved on to the udder. She kidded three kids three days ago and her udder is hard, like a muscle hard. More on one side than the other. The side the kids were first avoiding is bigger and more hard than the other. I read that this may be congested udder. Her milk looks fine, but I am not sure if she is making enough. Her babies are not interested at all with a bottle, and they are popping around like frogs that just downed a few at Starbucks, so I am thinking they are getting enough. They are also pooping and peeing quite frequently so they are not dehydrated. I read that it may be because of too much grain. I also read somewhere (prior to this) that the does should have as much grain as they want because they are making milk, so I gave her as much as she wanted. She isn't gorging it down, just kind of grazing on the grain. She is also eating her alfalfa grass mix hay, and eating with a pretty good appetite. The udder is not hot, does not seem to be painful, but is hard and doesn't seem to be putting out milk like I thought it would. So, what do I do? I have been massaging it. What do I feed her? Do I take away her grain? Any suggestions? Will it go away soon? Do I need to freak out, Again? :hair


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Vitamin c tablets (like chewable people kind) -- works great 
I gave 2-3 each time I milked for a few days


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Per fiascofarm.com



*Suppliments, Vitamins & Minerals*​ *Vitamin C*



*For treatment of:*
Udder Edema, "congested udder"
 
*Goat dose:* Oral
5 - 500 mg. chewable Vitamin C tablets twice a day for 5 days.
In extreme cases, follow up with 1 - 500mg. tablet for 5 more days


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

Since the kids are favoring the one side, milk the other side out completely to relieve the pressure. As the kids get older (within another few days), they'll decide to nurse from both sides. My Alpine's triplets were doing the same thing for the first few days, but then discovered there are two teats and it's easier for two of them to nurse at a time than it is to have to wait their turn for the one teat. With the one side being hard like that, it's hard for them to get a grip on the teat, so they naturally migrate to their "favorite" side.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Milk out both sides completely, at least once a day. 

Ditto on the Vitamin C.

Not free access grain. Too much protein can exacerbate edema.


----------



## nhomestead (Nov 26, 2013)

The vet gave me a shot for inflammation because she had a traumatic delivery. I didn't need it as she is doing great down there. Should I give it to her for the udder? Just an idea.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

What is it?


----------



## nhomestead (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't know. She just said give it to her if she has a lot of swelling because of the delivery.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

I did warm compresses with a bit of peppermint in the water for both my does who had single kids and one congested side, then milked it out. The compresses seemed to make them feel better and get the milk flowing.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm thinking an anti-inflammatory may reduce milk production also, but need someone with more experience than I have to rule on that one!


----------



## nhomestead (Nov 26, 2013)

The vet said to go ahead and give the anti-inflammatory, so I did. But not a whole lot of change. She does seem to be a bit more soft than before, but I am getting a bit frustrated. When I bought her I was told she was CAE free, but now I am getting a little panicked. If it was CAE udder, then it wouldn't be getting better? I have the vet coming on Friday to get her tested.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

We give each of our buyers a copy of the most recent CAE test...in some cases we give copies of ALL the CAE tests (some people want written proof that the girls and boys have been tested negative for more than one test). Just so you know that that is a possibility.The tests have the goats name and their results. Obviously the buyer needs to trust us that we did actually test the goat we claim we tested!! It is a zoo out there and hopefully your seller did know for sure and this is just a congested udder.


----------



## nhomestead (Nov 26, 2013)

So would her udder be getting better if it was CAE?


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

Are you milking her out, as suggested above?


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Sometimes massage and warm compresses work immediately...sometimes it takes a couple of weeks (this is not from personal experience...it is from reading) if what you are dealing with is edema. The vet can prescribe meds to help with "let down" also...oxytocin in small amounts (again, reading...not personal experience). If you are dealing with mastitis, you should not be able to get an indent when you press on the udder with a finger...you will get the indent with edema. If it were me, I would keep using the warm compresses, massaging as often as possible, feed the vitamin C, cut back on the high protein grain and if that did not work in a few days, call the vet for the meds. A CAE test is also a good idea just so you KNOW you are not dealing with that.


----------



## nhomestead (Nov 26, 2013)

I did and am doing all of the above. Her bag seems to be smaller today. She has to be making enough milk because the kids are growing fine and are not at all interested in the bottle I have been offering them. They just seem to drink as fast as she is making it. She is also getting tested for CAE on friday when the vet comes out. Just gonna keep doing what I am doing. Thanks everyone!


----------



## punchiepal (Oct 11, 2008)

What feed are you using and protein %? Anything about 12% can cause edema.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Update?

I had a ff that had a congested udder for two weeks. I was worried too. It's as soft as can be now. I have a couple others that just kidded that have hard udders now. I just keep milking them out and massaging them. I suspect it's only a matter of time.


----------



## nhomestead (Nov 26, 2013)

Okay, here is the update. Wow what a week this has been. Last Tuesday, the vet started her on oxytocin two to three times a day to get her to let her milk down which has helped a LOT with feeding the babies. She also started her on LA 200 because she had a temperature of 103.8. By Friday, still a temperature and bag still hard. She is giving enough milk as the babies are growing and gaining adequate weight, so the oxytocin is helping. Friday the vet started her on another antibiotic and Banamine for fever and inflammation. She thinks she has mastitis along with a infection in her uterus. She had one hell of a delivery so I am not surprised. Not sure which antibiotic she used, but it meant that we cannot consume any of her milk for at least 2 months and then after that is questionable. (There goes my summer dream of goats milk and cheese). She also is testing her for CAE. The vet said if she still has a fever by tonight (monday), then we need to do an inter-udder treatment. So this is still continued. I just feel so darn bad for this girl! These babies have really taken a toll on her. I am PRAYING and PRAYING that this isn't CAE, but I do have a bad feeling about this. Just have to keep going! Oh, also the vet said that goats needs protein to make milk. She suggested that the feed was at least 16% protein.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Do you have replamin on hand? If so give her 5 cc a day for several days. Also get some magnesium and calcium down her. Dolomite if you have it, a tablespoon 2x a day, otherwise get some cal/mag tabs from the store and shove them down her.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Who has used the Vitamin C? How long did it take? I just bought some.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Doug how high is your protein the the feed you are using? I had a LOT of issues with udder congestion when I was using a higher protein grain. Now my grain is around 12% protein and in the past two years I have yet to have a congested udder. Except on the one doe I brought on but she is a different story .

Justine


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

I only feed grain to them after I start milking them. I don't grain them before. It's only after kidding that this happens. One is already getting better. One developed a knot and one just freshened. Two 3 year olds and a four year old. One is a FF. Most udders are soft and pliable. I sold 6 and currently have 9 in milk. 

I use Noble Goat Dairy Parlor 16.


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

I've always fed 15-16% protein and never had any issues. I read it's what they need to stay healthy while lactating.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Harvestmoonbazaar I think it defers from herd to herd. My herd gets a high quality second cutting orchard grass which has high protein in it already. I started using alfalfa hay again and plan on switching to Chaffhaye here soon so for me using a lower protein grain works perfect.

If you are feeding poor quality hay that doesn't provide much protein you have to make up for it in grain or something else.

Justine


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

GoldenWood Farm said:


> Harvestmoonbazaar I think it defers from herd to herd. My herd gets a high quality second cutting orchard grass which has high protein in it already. I started using alfalfa hay again and plan on switching to Chaffhaye here soon so for me using a lower protein grain works perfect.
> 
> If you are feeding poor quality hay that doesn't provide much protein you have to make up for it in grain or something else.
> 
> Justine


We mix the 15-16% grain with alfalfa pellets and BOSS, and also feed Chaffhaye. They have 24/7 access to second-cutting orchard/timothy hay, and we free-feed alfalfa pellets, as well. There's so much conflicting info on the Web. It's just what works for us


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Yeah I didn't notice issues until a few years into my feeding. But it all depends on the herd and the area you live. My vet always said how one herd feeds can change even within 20 miles from another.

She was so right .

Justine


----------



## nhomestead (Nov 26, 2013)

Well unfortunately she came back positive for CAE, so that is what must be causing the hard udder. Let this be a lesson learned for anyone. Always ask for proof of being negative, and even then??? Anyone have experience with CAE? Now my two baby girls are probably infected as well? There goes my goats milk dream! I am going to probably start another thread about this. I have sooo many questions!


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

nhomestead said:


> Well unfortunately she came back positive for CAE, so that is what must be causing the hard udder. Let this be a lesson learned for anyone. Always ask for proof of being negative, and even then??? Anyone have experience with CAE? Now my two baby girls are probably infected as well? There goes my goats milk dream! I am going to probably start another thread about this. I have sooo many questions!


I'm so incredibly sorry. (((HUGS))) Please don't make this let you give up on goats. There are honest sellers out there, and many of them right here in VA (check out various groups on FB, including Virginia Dairy Goat).

I just realized you don't live far from me. I'm in Louisa VA. We lived in Caroline for 16 years - in Lake Land'or.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

nhomestead said:


> Well unfortunately she came back positive for CAE, so that is what must be causing the hard udder. Let this be a lesson learned for anyone. Always ask for proof of being negative, and even then??? Anyone have experience with CAE? Now my two baby girls are probably infected as well? There goes my goats milk dream! I am going to probably start another thread about this. I have sooo many questions!



You can still drink the milk. As for the babies. It's not for sure they have it. Test at 6 months.


----------

